# Sherwood Schooch



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

*sherwood schoch (the correct spelling)*

sherwood schoch/ rr1 box 1210 dushore,pa 18614-9110 phone# 5709289525, tell him dick vance said hello!.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

LOL that is strange. I was just thinking about both of them the other day. I used to see Sherwood at the PA Bowhunter Festival and sometimes Tom was there many years ago.And its pronounced Shock but spelled Schoch.


----------

